# Blazers vs Magic (Game Thread) Wed Nov 24th, 2004



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Blazers vs Magic (Game Thread) Wed Nov 24th, 2004 

Lets make it 2 in a row....but highly ulikely!

Da, Damon and Van Exel wake up to the clanks of their own missed shots!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Go Blazers :rock:


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

What time does the game start?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

3 Minutes.

GO MAGIC!

Sorry, ya'll, I want this team to lose at least until the trade.

Play.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Sorry, ya'll, I want this team to lose at least until the trade.


Considering how things went when you were rooting for us, I see this as a positive development.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

This isn't going to be good for Reef.

Hill is going to be too tough of a matchup for Reef.

He's too smart of a player and combine that with being faster ... not good.

I could see this being Reef's worst game as a Blazer if he starts.

Play.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

What an amazing stat for Dwight Howard: He's grabbed more than ten rebounds in each and EVERY game he's played in his professional career. That's astonishing.

That said, the Magic are looking like they can't hang with us tonight. Blazers by 15-20 pts. Telfair will get some nice run during garbage time.

Go Blazers


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I know it's been talked about today, but our starting lineup proves that Cheeks is being forced to start Rahim.

Cheeks talked so much about starting Miles against certain SF. If there were five SF in the league that Miles would start against, it would be against Hill, especially since Orlando runs and we are on the second game of a back-to-back.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> What an amazing stat for Dwight Howard: He's grabbed more than ten rebounds in each and EVERY game he's played in his professional career. That's astonishing.
> 
> That said, the Magic are looking like they can't hang with us tonight. Blazers by 15-20 pts. Telfair will get some nice run during garbage time.
> ...


I'm not listening or watching, but NBA.com has us down 19-13 with 1:33 remaining in the 1st Quarter. Doesn't exactly look like we are playing all that well.

-Pop


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

SodaPop-

We're just feeling out the Magic like we did the Heat last night. We trailed the Heat 10-21 last night and then thumped them in the second half. Same story here.

Blazers will win comfortably. Anything else would shock me.

Go Blazers


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

What's awful is that Randolph couldn't play the running game, so they remove him for a minute and don't go to the post once for either Darius or Reef.

Now Randolph is back and they haven't gone to the post.

Sorry, that's just dumb basketball.

13 shots by back court
8 by front court.

That's just not smart distribution when you have a front line like ours.

Play.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> SodaPop-
> 
> We're just feeling out the Magic like we did the Heat last night. We trailed the Heat 10-21 last night and then thumped them in the second half. Same story here.
> ...


You are seriously underrating the Magic, fyi. This isn't the team that lost 61 games last year.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Well said, Play. 

For the first time ever, I will say time for a new coach.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Anderson, 0-4 already. :upset: :banghead: :soapbox:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> SodaPop-
> 
> We're just feeling out the Magic like we did the Heat last night. We trailed the Heat 10-21 last night and then thumped them in the second half. Same story here.
> ...


Prepare to be shocked .


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Rahim just asked Cato how the basketball tastes.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Prepare to be shocked .


Yep, it's amazing what a win over the overrated Heat will get people thinking.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

YoYoYo- I'm WELL aware that this is not the team that lost 61 last year. But this is a much better Blazers team than YOU are expecting as well.

With the exception of Theo. What a BUM. Magic are outrebounding us by 8 and he has ZERO rebounds. And he's supposed to be our starting center. He's awful.

We'll still win easy.

Count on it.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yo, YoYoYo, I love the Magic. You guys have lots of good pieces, but you know what? The Blazers will win tonight.

Go Blazers


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Can someone please explain to me why we are trying to speed up the game with a running team? Especially when our front court is our strength?

We should be bringing it up slowly and giving our big men a breather and play a good half court game.

God, this is fundamental stuff.

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Play, 

I'll answer your question as soon as you can tell me why Cheeks is still coach.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> YoYoYo- I'm WELL aware that this is not the team that lost 61 last year. But this is a much better Blazers team than YOU are expecting as well.
> 
> With the exception of Theo. What a BUM. Magic are outrebounding us by 8 and he has ZERO rebounds. And he's supposed to be our starting center. He's awful.
> ...


You kill me. Your team beats Miami and now your world beaters? Your still an average at best road team and Orlando is one of the best home teams in the league. Portland is 5-5, they aren't 10-0 like you seem to make them out to be.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Every dang time down court --- jack up a long range jumper. This also includes Miles, who is throwing up shots from deeper than he should.

This is just dumb.

You HAVE to reward the big men by running the ball into them in the post.

Reef has three plays to his credit and Zach has six. How do you run nine plays for these guys?

Play.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Anyone notice that Damon owns STeve Francis??

He's done this before.

Francis is 0-7 from the field and Damon has 8 pts.

Damon owns Stevie. Blazers will win easy.

Go Blazers


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm extra-negative about Blazers coaching tonight. 

But I have to admit, Quick and other radio guys were saying last night's game was likely an aberration. And I agree. 

The aberration wasn't Portland's talent and ability. The aberration is that Portland's coach came up with a solid game plan.

Do I sound like mixum or what?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Anyone notice that Damon owns STeve Francis??
> 
> He's done this before.
> ...


Keep thinking that. The Magic will wear the Blazers down in the second half like they have done to EVERY team that they've played coming off back-to-back games. They might win, but they won't win big.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Anyone notice that Damon owns STeve Francis??


Who cares?

Damon is running this team ragged on a back to back night by jacking up shots. 

Even if we win, this isn't smart.



> Blazers will win easy.


If the Magic aren't turning it over at record pace, they're killing the Blazers. 

Play.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Another good finish to the first half - we've just got to stop getting off to such poor starts. I agree with Nathan - this game is going much like last night and the Blazers should pull it out.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice half on the boards for Rahim. 10 rebounds at half in 16 minutes.

Blazers only have 5 turnovers. Let's see how Portland comes out of the gates after halftime.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> ...


Exactly. The Magic have turned the ball over twice as much as Portland and they are still up. The Magic are simply the better team, and they're doing it without Mobley.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> If the Magic aren't turning it over at record pace, they're killing the Blazers


Spin it any way you want.. Maybe Portland is forcing turnovers because of their great defense, making Orlando rush passes, drives, and shots. 

You can IF anything you want.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm not impressed by the Magic. Regardless of records, Portland should NOT lose to the Magic. Simple as that.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> I'm not impressed by the Magic. Regardless of records, Portland should NOT lose to the Magic. Simple as that.


Sure, spin away. The Magic have the better record and are the better team. They've turned the ball over twice as many times as Portland, Francis is having a bad game and Mobley is out with a groin injury and they are STILL beating the Jail Blazers.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> The Magic are simply the better team, and they're doing it without Mobley.


I don't know if they are the better or worse team at this point.

They are definitely a tough matchup for Portland, because Randolph isn't a runner and that type of game is tough for him. 

The outcome of this game wouldn't really tell me who the better team is either. The Blazers are playing off a tough back-to-back ... it is rare that you're going to get Reef shooting 2-6 and Randolph 3-7. 

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Spin away? What do you think you're doing? I could talk about Portland's lack of aggressiveness, or the fact we played yesterday while Orlando has had a huge rest.

And I don't care if Orlando has a better record. Portland has far more talent than Orlando, and if Portland played anywhere near it's abilities, tonight's game would be a no-brainer with Portland winning.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure, spin away. The Magic have the better record and are the better team. They've turned the ball over twice as many times as Portland, Francis is having a bad game and Mobley is out with a groin injury and they are STILL beating the Jail Blazers.


Fine with me...

If Portland wins, they stole a victory and came more ready to play than Orlando. If Orlando is to lose, they clearly aren't a playoff team because they turn the ball over against a team they're clearly better than. Good teams don't lose games like this, so if Orlando can't hold on, it's a horrible loss...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Can someone please explain to me why we are trying to speed up the game with a running team? Especially when our front court is our strength?
> 
> We should be bringing it up slowly and giving our big men a breather and play a good half court game.
> ...


Good question. The Magic are leading the NBA in fastbreak points.

The Magic are the most inconsistent team I've ever seen. At times they look great on both ends of the court, but sometimes they just look terrible, giving up easy buckets, making stupid turnovers, etc. When the Magic are playing, you never know what's going to happen.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Spin it any way you want.. Maybe Portland is forcing turnovers because of their great defense, making Orlando rush passes, drives, and shots.


No, it has more to do with really poor passing at this point. 

Grant Hill had some terrible passes. 

This is a tough matchup for Portland, only made tougher by coming off a back-to-back.

I think that Portland SHOULD win this game most nights, but this one is tough.

Play.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Spin away? What do you think you're doing? I could talk about Portland's lack of aggressiveness, or the fact we played yesterday while Orlando has had a huge rest.
> 
> And I don't care if Orlando has a better record. Portland has far more talent than Orlando, and if Portland played anywhere near it's abilities, tonight's game would be a no-brainer with Portland winning.


Portland doesn't have far more talent, that's laughable. Orlando has a solid starting 5 with Francis, Hill, Mobley (when healthy), Cato and Howard and they have a very strong bench. Portland HAD, key word had, a great team back in the late 1990s early 2000s but those times have come and gone.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> Portland doesn't have far more talent, that's laughable.


No, it really isn't laughable. It's debateable, but certainly not laughable.



> Orlando has a solid starting 5 with Francis, Hill, Mobley (when healthy), Cato and Howard and they have a very strong bench.


I'll agree they have a solid starting 5.
But talentwise, piece by piece, where do they matchup?

Stoudamire - He's decent, when he's hitting his shots, he's dangerous.
Anderson - Not great, not really good, but decent.
Shareef - Better than any player on the Magic.
Randolph - Better than any player on the Magic.
Theo - Basically a MUCH upgraded Cato.

Sorry, a player for player talent isn't really laughable.

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I never said Portland was "great," but Orlando has two players that Portland could use: Francis and Howard. And I don't know how much time a guy like Howard would get on Portland. I'll hold judgement on Hill, for now. But I'm not impressed by Cato, Mobley, or the bench. 

Portland has greatly underachieved, and while Orlando is 6-3, they have one solid win, which was against Utah.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it really isn't laughable. It's debateable, but certainly not laughable.
> ...


A healthy Hill is better than any player on the Blazers, as evidence by the numbers he's put up so far this season. Rahim is a nice player, not superstar material. Theo is NOT a much upgraded Cato, his offense is non-existant.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> I never said Portland was "great," but Orlando has two players that Portland could use: Francis and Howard. And I don't know how much time a guy like Howard would get on Portland. I'll hold judgement on Hill, for now. But I'm not impressed by Cato, Mobley, or the bench.
> 
> Portland has greatly underachieved, and while Orlando is 6-3, they have one solid win, which was against Utah.


Where have you been? They blew the doors off of the Mavericks too.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

2 threes by Damon in third.

This is a carbon copy of last night's game.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Portland doing a good job so far in the third, Orlando will come back.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

like i said- blazers rollin over magic in the second half

i love being right

blazers by 15-20

go blazers


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> 2 threes by Damon in third.
> 
> This is a carbon copy of last night's game.


One of his ten good games all season.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> like i said- blazers rollin over magic in the second half
> 
> i love being right
> ...


You're such a homer, the Blazers will cool down.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> A healthy Hill is better than any player on the Blazers, as evidence by the numbers he's put up so far this season.


Unfortunately, he's never heathly, so the point is moot.

I mean, heck, a healthy and young MJ owns all ... but he's not young and healthy.

The point is worthless.



> Rahim is a nice player, not superstar material.


Neither is Randolph, but that doesn't mean they aren't more talented than any player on the Magic. 



> Theo is NOT a much upgraded Cato, his offense is non-existant.


Cato's offense is pretty much in the same place and on this team Theo taking shots is a BAD idea anyhow. You have two of the better post players in the league. 

Defensively - Theo owns Cato.

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Blew the doors off Dallas? Yeah, what, wasn't is like an seven point win by Orlando at home?


Shoot, I just checked it myself. Congrats, Orlando. You beat Dallas at home, after Dallas played the night before and went to overtime. Dallas comes in tired, shoots 29% and still only loses by ten?

LOL, Orlando.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Theo bricks another one. So much for being an upgraded Cato, Cato is outplaying him this game, badly.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Blew the doors off Dallas? Yeah, what, wasn't is like an seven point win by Orlando at home?
> 
> 
> ...


The game wasn't that close.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Please explain to me how Cato's "block" there wasn't a foul?

He got all arm... 

Good one.

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Hill with an airball. So much for being better than any Blazer. One play, one game, means very little, Yoyo.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like Howard won't get 10 boards tonight, he's getting flustered.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Okay ... new strategy ... sit Randolph in the first and second and let him dominate the third.

He looks very good right now.

Play.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I thought this Orlando team was way better than Portland? Why are they down 10 at home? Someone explain this to me....


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow, suddenly not touting your team as Portland pulls ahead?


I wouldn't worry about Howard. Been quite impressive thus far. Not like I'm going out on a big limb, but the kid is going to have a big NBA career.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Blazers now up 10! Keep it going Portland!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Please explain to me how Cato's "block" there wasn't a foul?
> 
> He got all arm...
> ...


Not my fault he's outplaying the great Theo Ratliff. The Blazers are up 10 and the Magic are shooting about 10% from the field this quarter, that won't continue.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> 
> 
> One of his ten good games all season.


Considering this is the 11th game of the season, I'll take it.

10 good games out of 11 is good.

Damon owns Francis.

Deal with it.

Blazers are better than ya thought.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> I thought this Orlando team was way better than Portland? Why are they down 10 at home? Someone explain this to me....


It's 'cause Portland is on the 2nd night of a back-to-back -- on the road. That's why. :grinning:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Guys, I never said Orlando was great or that Portland was that bad. You saying that they would win by 20 points is what irritating me. Yes, I know they're up 10 now and look like they could win by 20, but the Magic won't keep shooting this poorly, I hope.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> I thought this Orlando team was way better than Portland? Why are they down 10 at home? Someone explain this to me....


Not saying either team is better here ... but even the Bulls lost some.

But, Portland should win this game if they play properly and the Magic aren't allowed to run.

This third period has been played well. A lot of half-court sets (even the jumpers are obtained deep in the shot clock). We've slowed it down.

That's smart basketball.

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Play, I made reference to Z-Bo's play in the third quarter a game or two ago. Third period seems to be his period. 

Knowing that Zach can be quite selfish, I wouldn't be surprised if he walked into the locker room at half, saw his stats, and decided he needed to start scoring and rebounding to get his stats up.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> 
> 
> Considering this is the 11th game of the season, I'll take it.
> ...


Not really, the Magic have missed a crap load of wide open shots this quarter, that won't continue. Stats say otherwise that the crackhead isn't better than Francis.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Cato is a poor mans Theo Ratliff...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Cato is a poor mans Theo Ratliff...


Ratliff is slightly better than Cato defensively, Cato is better offensively. Oh wait, another block by Cato.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> Not my fault he's outplaying the great Theo Ratliff.


Two things:

(1) What does outplaying someone have anything to do with getting away with an obvious foul?

(2) Theo doesn't have to be GREAT to be better than Cato. Most players in the league are better than Cato.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> Ratliff is slightly better than Cato defensively, Cato is better offensively. Oh wait, another block by Cato.


At the risk of using your own words -

the stats say otherwise.

Play.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> 
> 
> Ratliff is slightly better than Cato defensively, Cato is better offensively. Oh wait, another block by Cato.


Ratliff finished 3rd in voting for Defensive Player of the Year last season. Cato got zero votes...

It's very possible Cato is playing better than an injured Ratliff tonight, but check back at the end of the season.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Two things:
> ...


That's funny considering Cato is one of the better centers in the league. Don't believe me, compare his stats with the other centers.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> At the risk of using your own words -
> ...


Historically, sure, but Ratliff's numbers this season have been disappointing so far.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Here's another way to put it...

If any GM in the league had the choice between Theo and Cato (salaries not included), every single one of them would take Theo, including Ortlando's GM.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

66-62 at the end of 3. Looks like we have ourselves a nailbiter, hopefully the Magic can end the Trail Blazers curse. I don't think we have beat you guys since 1998, I may be wrong.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> That's funny considering Cato is one of the better centers in the league. Don't believe me, compare his stats with the other centers.


Stats aren't the only tale of a player - or have you not figured this out yet?

Cato is hardly on anyone's first pick list for Centers.

He'd probably be ahead of Ratliff due to age and injury-history ... but on talent ... no.

Cato isn't a good enough offensive player to be considered good. Cato isn't a good enough defensive player ot be considered good. 

Sorry man, you're overvaluing your players.

Play.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Here's another way to put it...
> 
> If any GM in the league had the choice between Theo and Cato (salaries not included), every single one of them would take Theo, including Ortlando's GM.


Absolutely, but he isn't THAT much better than Cato. If Cato continues to play like he has so far this season, he'll be in the DPOY running.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Stats aren't the only tale of a player - or have you not figured this out yet?
> ...


Cato has played AWESOME defense so far this season, no reason it will fall off all of a sudden.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I doubt you guys will see Howard at all in the fourth quarter seeing as how Davis likes to keep him hostage when he gets into foul trouble. Randolph should absolutely violate Garrity.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

FYI, before you get too excited Yoyo, look at Theo's last five games or so. He's hurting big time. Ratliff is playing at far less than 100%.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> I doubt you guys will see Howard at all in the fourth quarter seeing as how Davis likes to keep him hostage when he gets into foul trouble. Randolph should absolutely violate Garrity.


That's alright, you won't see Reef either.

Cheeks thinks it's really neat to keep him glued to the pine ... even if they are playing awesome with him. 

Play.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> FYI, before you get too excited Yoyo, look at Theo's last five games or so. He's hurting big time. Ratliff is playing at far less than 100%.


Indeed, I just saw that on ESPN. I really like Theo, a lot, he's a GREAT defensive player. I just think Cato deserves more props than he's getting. He's always been a capable player and so far this season, he's played great.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Cheeks thinks it's really neat to keep him glued to the pine ... even if they are playing awesome with him


Play...do you know the +/- when SAR is on the floor? I honestly don't know it, but it seems to me that even when SAR is playing well, we seem to be giving up points when he's on the floor. I could be wrong, but if I'm not, that might be why Cheeks doesn't play him.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard is back in the game, shocking.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Portland's back-to-back is starting to kick in...


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Miles guarded three guys on that possession? Portland has hit a wall. Looking tired...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Hedo is a monster when he's feeling it.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm stunned. We might only win by 10.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Yo...

Has Turk been playing well for you guys this year? He's on fire right now...


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow. Someone needs to cover Hedo. How many open shots does he have to hit?

Play.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Miles guarded three guys on that possession? Portland has hit a wall. Looking tired...


Still a lot of game to play. I'll admit, I've been VERY impressed with Portland tonight. I figured with them coming off a back-to-back that we would run them out of the building.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Play...do you know the +/- when SAR is on the floor? I honestly don't know it, but it seems to me that even when SAR is playing well, we seem to be giving up points when he's on the floor. I could be wrong, but if I'm not, that might be why Cheeks doesn't play him.


Not very good.

Although, Ratliff is right there with him.

Randolph isn't up high either.

Problem with +/- is that it doesn't count teammates.

Play.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The Magic have gone cold again, ugh.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

That was NOT a travel.

Even if it was, that isn't a call you make at this poiint.

Play.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Not very good.
> ...



True, but really good players make their teammates better.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like the Blazers will pull it off. Oh well, good game.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

This is GOOD basketball.

We see Anderson drive and kick to open Reef. Easy two.

Randolph makes a good shot, although a bit deeper than I like ... but BEAUTIFUL shot.

Reef on defense, all but stifles Hill. 

Awesome. 

I'd rather Reef have more shots, but this is better basketball right now.

Play.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Is it's a two point game with 2 minutes left? You're writing off your Magic awfully quick considering you think they're a good team. A good team could easily win this game against Portland. Heck, a bad team could easily win this game against Portland.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> This is GOOD basketball.
> 
> We see Anderson drive and kick to open Reef. Easy two.
> ...


If Davis was smart, which he isn't, he would stick Howard on Randolph. Might not make a difference but he's a much better defender than Battie.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice rebound, Theo


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Stoudemire has 8 assists and only 15 shots?

Wassup widat?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Is it's a two point game with 2 minutes left? You're writing off your Magic awfully quick considering you think they're a good team. A good team could easily win this game against Portland. Heck, a bad team could easily win this game against Portland.


Not really, the Magic shot too poorly tonight to win.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Our two best players had horrible games, it's pretty hard to win when that happens.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Reef and Z-Bo have been big of late, and the last couple have games have started to look good playing on the floor together.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

That was too bad for the Magic, that block by Cato looked REALLY clean.

I think 23 shots is too many shots for Randolph. He's good, but not THAT good. 

Play.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Like I said, it's over. A game the Magic should of won considering the circumstances, but didn't. That lost shot by Turkoglu was horrible.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Our two best players had horrible games, it's pretty hard to win when that happens.


Must have been good defense by Portland.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Orlando shot poorly? Did you not see that Portland shot worse?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

23 shots is only too many if they're mainly from the perimeter. Another big road win for the Trail Blazers!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Cheeks really balanced out the rotation tonight, no one played more than 30mins.

Nice especially on a back to back


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> Must have been good defense by Portland.


'

Some good defense, some bad shooting. Hill and Francis have missed a lot of open shots tonight. Oh well, props to Portland.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh,I wished I could have seen this..will view tape..
Only listened to radio driving home.
Sounded like a good game.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Magic are shooting better than the Blazers


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Miles and Randolph making huge free throws down the stretch... 

How unBlazer like.

Don't get me wrong...I LIKE IT!!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Reef and Z-Bo have been big of late, and the last couple have games have started to look good playing on the floor together.


I agree, but they need to share it more.

Zach is getting FAR too many looks. They should both be around 15-18 per game. Some nights Randolph has 18 and Reef 15, some night vice versa.

But, this 18 for Randolph and 10 for Reef is not smart usage of your players. You don't give a career 20+ PPG scorer 10 shots. It doesn't make sense. 

Play.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Blazers= 1st team to hold D. Howard under 10 rebounds!!*

GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Blazers own the Magic*

Magic haven't beaten us since 1998.

I LOVE THIS GAME!!!!!

3-0 road trip easy.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Good game guys, hopefully we beat ya in Portland. That's eleven in a row now you've won against us.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Play-

I know you hate Cheeks, and I'm sure you've noticed I play devils advocate and stand up for him too much). Tonight Portland came out flat, but it appears that Cheeks made some good adjustments at halftime and we pulled out a victory. Most complaints you seem to have are his poor substitution pattern and lack of play of SAR in the 4th. Tonight Cheeks was making a handful of defensive/offensive substitutions at the end of the game, and he put SAR in when Portland was having a hard time scoring. It seems to me he's done a great job the past two games, would you agree?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Blazers own Florida


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Blazers beat on Turk and then ZBo cut the turkey.

I love this game!!!

BLAZERS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Magic are shooting better than the Blazers


You guys killed us on the boards though, which is a surprised considering we led the league in rebounding entering this game. So, how about that 20 point victory?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> 23 shots is only too many if they're mainly from the perimeter.


I agree, it's a smarter shot than Anderson/VanExel/Stoudamire ... but they need to distribute the ball between the big two.

23 shots makes sense on some nights, but it's happening almost every night now. I think Randolph might get tired at that pace AND it is a complete waste of talent in Shareef.

You get them 15-17 shots a piece on most nights and they are FAR more effective. This team would be REALLY hard to stop if they did that.

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't think it would matter if Randolph was 40 ppg and 20 rebounds. Play would still say that Reef isn't getting enough shots. 

Personally...I think Randolph should be getting all those shots that are going to Reef. 

Not that I have anything against Reef or Play but it's clear that Zach is the Blazer of the future and Reef is expiring contract trade fluff. Zach fits in better with the other Blazers than Reef does and has averaged 20/10 in competitive play IN THE WEST.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Yoyo, look at the stats. We didn't kill anyone on the boards. In fact, each team had 47 rebounds. The difference is, a tired Portland team got the rebounds when it counted most -down the stretch.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Yoyo, look at the stats. We didn't kill anyone on the boards. In fact, each team had 47 rebounds. The difference is, a tired Portland team got the rebounds when it counted most -down the stretch.


Which is what I meant. When you needed rebounds, you got them. Dwight's rebounding streak ended tonight, btw, but he still had a solid game overall.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> It seems to me he's done a great job the past two games, would you agree?


He's done a MUCH better job. 

There are still a few glaring weaknesses, but overall he's been smarter. Maybe he is learning his team.

The one thing I notice is that he plays to his bench and tries to make people happy.

I know I'm a Reef nut, but be honest - does it really make sense to have a guy like Reef take only 10 shots a game? It doesn't to me. You find a way to get the ball to a guy like Reef. When Randolph hits the bench, they should get it to Reef. Instead they go on a jumpshooting-fest.

But, overall, back to the main question the gameplan was smarter the past two nights. I still think he needs to use Reef more though.

Play.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Big opportunity to sweep this trip with both Finley and Nowitzki out of Friday's game in Big D. This could be a big stepping stone.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> I don't think it would matter if Randolph was 40 ppg and 20 rebounds. Play would still say that Reef isn't getting enough shots.


I definitely would. Especially since:

(A) Rebounds don't factor into shooting. Otherwise Ben Wallace is really getting shafted on his shot attempt number.
(B) Randolph is not terribly effective when it comes to shots. He's not shooting a terribly high shot percentage and not going to the line enough. He took 22 shots last night for 24 points, tonight it took 23 to get 27. That isn't the best. So, to get 40 nightly, he'd be taking 35-40 shots a night. 



> Personally...I think Randolph should be getting all those shots that are going to Reef.


Not trying to be insulting, but if you truly believe that than you know nothing about sports and you know nothing about basketball.



> Not that I have anything against Reef or Play but it's clear that Zach is the Blazer of the future and Reef is expiring contract trade fluff.


Future or not, you use the assets that are available. Reef has been the most efficient player for the Blazers, despite Zach's impressive stat line. 

But, let's call a spade a spade - a lot of Zach's scoring is just from getting enough shots off. Not from actually earning it.



> Zach fits in better with the other Blazers


You can't really make that assessment since you've not seen Reef play in the starting PF role for any period of time.



> averaged 20/10 in competitive play IN THE WEST.


Reef is averaging 15/7 in limited minutes, out of position and with limited touches during competitive play IN THE WEST (as if that actually means something).

To say Reef couldn't if given the minutes is pretty limited thinking. 

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I think we all know who limits their thinking here Play.


> Not trying to be insulting, but if you truly believe that than you know nothing about sports and you know nothing about basketball.


Not trying to be insulting but your sports opinions are just like your politics...if someone doesn't agree with your opinion they know nothing. 

Reef is the garbage King of the east. He's not the future of the Blazers... Don't be in denial.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> I think we all know who limits their thinking here Play.


We do?



> Not trying to be insulting but your sports opinions are just like your politics...if someone doesn't agree with your opinion they know nothing.


No, but any person that believes that any player in the NBA should consistantly take 28-35 (Zach's 18-23 shots a game + Reef's 10-12 shots a game) shots a game knows nothing about basketball. 



> Reef is the garbage King of the east.



What an obnoxiously stupid thing to say.

He's been a monster in the West in the past and has shown more than capable even in limited minutes. 



> He's not the future of the Blazers... Don't be in denial.


Did I say or infer that he was? 

Play.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Hey - before this devolves into yet another thread about how many touches Abdur-Rahim should get, let me just say that it was very informative to read the post-by-post of what happened in today's game. I knew I was going to miss it, and it was one of those games where I really felt like either team could win - Blazers playing well but on the second night of a back-to-back, Orlando being tough at home but not really being a dominant team... 

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks for the good read - someone is paying attention. 

And if I don't get the chance later - Happy Thanksgiving, y'all.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reef even said himself that he doesn't feel that hes playing out of position since he played the 3 in vancover where he was averaging 20+


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KIDBLAZE</b>!
> Reef even said himself that he doesn't feel that hes playing out of position since he played the 3 in vancover where he was averaging 20+


Yes, it's called being quiet and taking one for the team. 

He's capable, that's obvious. Just look at the year he's having. But to say that he isn't a PF is kind of silly.

This situation is kind of like anytime a politician opens there mouth. They say what people need or want to hear.

Play.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Reef is a trooper no doubt about it


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> Hedo is a monster when he's feeling it.


So am I. 

Hedo and I have the same problem. We dont feeled too often


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I did not get to listen to much of the game, but when I was in the car coming home.... Bob Akamian and ? were doing the post game wrapup. They were talking about number of shots taken by our players. They mentioned how efficient Shareef was with his shooting.

They suggested..., and I think its a good idea, to take about 5-6 shots away from Damon and DA and give them to Shareef. Shareef will translate those into more efficient scores than DA or Damon. Just a small thing such as a few shots rebalanced on the team can make a big difference in the end.



One of the things I liked when wanting Rahim here was the ability for he and Randolph to play tohether on the floor. One the down low mop em up player in Zach, the other the run the floor pretty well hustle for the ball player in Rahim. They account for many of our teams rebounds each and every night. Tonight Rahim got a lot of offensive boards.... some nights Zach does...


we did take care of the ball tongiht.. only 10 turnovers ... Orlando had 18 :woot:

as a team I think we are an effective defensive team... we get ur dun'


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

I dislike Reef. I really do. I don't want him on the Blazers, and, even though he's played well after doing so, I never really forgave him for demanding a trade and saying he didn't want to be here.

That being said, I have been reading what Play has been saying all night, and he's correct. Zach may be the future of this franchise, but SAR is available for use _now._ For him to only be getting 10 shots a game is crazy. As was mentioned earlier, *you use the players you have.* The Pacers are beginning to learn this.

Reef is a legit 20/10 player. He can put up those numbers if he gets his shots. So...take 2-3 shots each from our guards and give them to SAR. 

On another note...love him or hate him, Playmaker0017 has proven to be one of the more knowledgeable (albeit harsh) posters in a long time. The way he ripped "Dickwood" and YoYoYo to shreds cracked me up. Hell, he's even done it to me, and it made me laugh.

Oh, and one more thing...Cheeks really does need to go. :yes:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Just got through watching the game on tape.. Thank goodness i taped it.
Missed Wheels And Rice calling it,but had
them to listen to real time while driving.


Nice game,really like to see them play well.

I don't know that I would consider it a 
milestone ,or any reason to brag on them.
It looked like an ordinary game on the road.

We should expect they should be able to get a split,they are seasoned players.
I am feeling happy for their win !
They deserve to feel good tonight.


----------

